# بالصور القس الايراني عندما نفذوا فيه حكم الاعدام لانه بيبشر بالمسيح



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 أبريل 2012)

بالصور القس الايراني عندما نفذوا فيه حكم الاعدام لانه بيبشر بالمسيح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أبريل 2012)

*متعلق فى ونش فى مكان عام ؟؟؟*
*هذا يعنى أن المنفذين فى شدة الرعب من هذا التبشير* 
*وليس من يُنفذ فيه الحكم* !!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أبريل 2012)

*

شوفوا القس الايراني الشهيد البطل عندما نفذوا فيه حكم الاعدام لانه بيبشر بالمسيح شوفوا اذاي الابتسامه









 علي وجهه والسلام الفظيع اللي بيتمتع بيه اثناء تنفيذ حكم الاعدام فيه شئ اذهل الحاضرين .. اتعرف لماذا لان هذا البطل الذي اتبع المسيح ولم يكتم شهادته بل بلغها للآخرين وقال مع بولس الرسول في روميه 8 35- من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح اشدة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف.
36- كما هو مكتوب اننا من اجلك نمات كل النهار قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح.
37- و لكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي احبنا.
38- فاني متيقن انه لا موت و لا حياة و لا ملائكة و لا رؤساء و لا قوات و لا امور حاضرة و لا مستقبلة.
39- و لا علو و لا عمق و لا خليقة اخرى تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا​
*


----------



## Rosetta (26 أبريل 2012)

على فكرة هاد مش القس الإيراني ! 
أنا من فترة قريت على موقع بس مش فاكراه إنه الشب إللي في الصورة مسلم سني 
وليس هو القس الإيراني كما تداولت بعض الصفحات المسيحية على الفيس بوك ونسبت هذه الصورة للقس الإيراني !! 
يا ريت تجيب المصدر يا كوبتيك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أبريل 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> على فكرة هاد مش القس الإيراني !
> أنا من فترة قريت على موقع بس مش فاكراه إنه الشب إللي في الصورة مسلم سني
> وليس هو القس الإيراني كما تداولت بعض الصفحات المسيحية على الفيس بوك ونسبت هذه الصورة للقس الإيراني !!
> يا ريت تجيب المصدر يا كوبتيك
> سلام ونعمة



مش متاكد بس نقلا من موقع *خاص للحق والضلال *
http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=210029


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أبريل 2012)

*قريت من فتره ان دي لعبه من ايران
للضغط ع امريكا بخصوص موضوع النووي
والقس عايش حتي الان 
ده ع لسان مسئول امريكي​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أبريل 2012)

ايوا انا قريت الموضوع ده بس الصوره كانت بتاعت واحد تانى و ساعتها جابو صوره له و لزوجته و هما جالسين على كنبه كدا  و قالو ان الصوره المنتشره كذب (و بالفعل كانت مختلفه عنه )و هو لسا عايش و لسا الحكم مش اتنفز فيه  شوفت الصوره القديمه  بس لو قارنت الصوره الى كان وضعنها له  مع زوجته هو ده الى فى الصوره دى-- (مع فقدان بعض الوزن فى الصوره دى عن التى كانت مع زوجته) 
 و الله هو اعلم


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2012)

القس الايراني يوسف نادراخاني والذي يواجه الموت بشكل وشيك، حث كنيسته  أن تحيا "بثبات في المسيح" بعد فترة وجيزة من أمر المحكمة بإعدامه. وكان القس نادراخاني لا يزال على قيد الحياة اليوم الأربعاء بعد الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلي، في 22 فبراير ولكنه لم يتضح بعد متى سيتم اعدامه بتهمة  "الردة" أو "ترك الإسلام"، و قد أكد هذا النبا القس فيروز خانداجي عضو مجلس  كنائس ايران.
 يقيم القس نادراخاني في سجن قريب من مدينته شمال مدينة رشت، والذي ينظر  إليه على أنه سجن سيئ السمعة بحسب ناشطين في مجال حقوق السجناء حيث تمت به  عدة اعدامات سرا، ومن دون محاكمة عادلة. ولكن القس نادراخاني، وهو متزوج  وله طفلان، سُمح لزوجته التحدث معه في السجن بحسب ما قاله هو.
 واضاف القس نادراخاني "انه لم يتحدث مع زوجته حول قرار المحكمة، إلا أنه  يحث الكنيسة على البقاء متمسكة و ثابتة في المسيح"،بحسب احد مسؤولي  الكنيسة. وقد أٌبلغ محامي القس نادراخاني حول قرار تنفيذ حكم الاعدام، على  الرغم ان فريق الدفاع عنه لم يتلق بعد إشعار خطي رسمي من المحكمة بقرار  الاعدام.
 وقال القس نادراخاني أن المحاكم في ايران لا تتبع دائما الإجراءات  المناسبة، و معروف ان لديهم نظام قضائي سري للغاية. و اضاف ان للكنيسة  مخاوف وهو ان امر الاعدام أمر لا مفر منه تقريبا لانه،أي القس يوسف رفض  تقديم حل وسط مع حكام إيران المسلمين. وتابع قائلا "طُلب أليه مؤخرا من قبل  المحكمة الاعتراف بان النبي محمد رسولا من عند الله"، لكنه رفض لأنه لا  يريد انكار ايمانه في المسيح وهذا هو السبب في قرار الاعدام هذا.
 وقد تم اعتقال القس يوسف العام 2009 حيث القي القبض عليه في مدينة رشت  اثناء تسجيل منزله ككنيسة. محكمة جيلان الإقليمية حكمت على القس نادراخاني  بالاعدام حتى الموت في نوفمبر 2010 بتهمة "الردة"، أو ترك الإسلام.
 وكان الاستئناف الذي قُدم ضد هذا الحكم رُفض في عام 2011. وقالت المحكمة  العليا "يمكن اعدامه" و لكنها اضافت بانها ستطلب أولا "إعادة النظر" من  قبل المحكمة نفسها التي حكمت عليه بالاعدام بالفعل. و قد اوضح القس  نادراخاني ان ما فعلته المحكمة العليا في الأساس هو دعم حكم الاعدام  السابق.


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2012)

*هام .. حقيقة اعدام القس الايرانى المتنصر .. 
شاهد الصور الحقيقية















ان التقارير المنتشرة حول اعدام القس الايراني يوسف نادرخاني غير صحيحة،  فهو ما زال على قيد الحياة وفقا لما نشره المركز الامريكي للقانون والعدالة  (ACLJ) الذي استطاع التأكد من عدم تنفيذ الحكم الصادر باعدام القس  نادرخاني يوم 26 آذار/مارس بتهمة الردة.

وقد انزعج الكثيرين من المؤيدين للقس نادرخاني بعد ان رأوا مواقع ومنتديات  انترنت تتناقل صورة يظهر فيها القس الايراني وهو معصوب العينين، واقفا على  منصة المشنقة ومتدليا الى جانبة حبل المشنقة، واثنين من الحراس بجانبة.









وقالت الاشاعات انه تم اعدامه دون سابق انذار، وقال البعض ان جثته تركت على عتبه بيت اسرته.

وقد اكد المركز الامريكي للقانون والعدالة ان الصورة التي تتداولها المواقع  والمنتديات على الانترنت منذ يوليو 2011 هي صورة تضليلية، وان تنفيذ قرار  اعدامة ما هو الا اشاعة كاذبة، وهي جزء من حملة تضليل بدأها النظام  الايراني. 















وبغض النظر حول مصدر الاشاعة الا انها يمكن ان تؤثر بشكل سلبي على اطلاق سراح القس الايراني.

ويقول العديد من النقاد ان الحكم بالاعدام كان يجب ان يُنفذ منذ مدة ولكن  الممطالة في قضية القس نادرخاني ما هي الا استراتيجية تستخدمها ايران من  اجل ضغوطات دولية.

و اليكم باقى الصور الحقيقة وهى لأعدام شخص ايرانى من اهل السنة .. والتى تم نشرها علي انها اعدام القس الايرانى .. 












































*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (7 مايو 2012)

رحمتك يا رب... مبروك عليه الفردوس....رايح على الموت وهو بضحك ومش خايف هللويا مجدا للرب


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (7 مايو 2012)

اممممم لو كانت القصة والصور مش مزبوطة معليش بس تذكرت قصة الشب المسيحي الي راح للاعدام وهو مبتسم برضه، كان خاطي وانسجن وبعدين تاب وظهرتله الست العذرا و و و كلنا عارفين القصة طبعا


----------

